# need HELP identifying tip guard rac



## stolen75 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have several of the Graco paint sprayer tips, racs, what have you, I got from an old supervisor at a factory painting job in lieu (sic) of a raise some years back and am having trouble scouring the internet to identify. its been years since i worked for the company and the supervisor has moved on and i just can't remember the size/model # of the gun they fit. I beleive it was an air-assist unit, but really it was my first paint job and its what got my feet wet and into the biz, and i was more concerned with doing a good job at the time than remembering the equipment i was using for later reference and/or resume. 
The housing takes a 105A switch tip model # 242619. The tip guards came in boxes marked : part no. 238701, but looking this up has got me nowhere. 
the diameter of the housing where it would thread on to the gun face (definitely TOO big for extension of any kind) is 1 and 5/8. 
WIth the equipment I've used in the years following these be given to me i've never found or come across anything of this size at shops or even reps i've met....
feels like you could spray a house in 15 minutes when you hold one next to a standard tip guards... 
If anyone could help i'd sure appreciate it !


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

part number 238-701 is an aircap which would be from a hvlp gun and list price for it is $136.00. 242619 is a tip that list price is $116.00. both of these parts are from the Graco AA Rac Gun Conversion Kit.. go to www.graco.com and when you get to the home page on the left about midway down you will see a gray rectangular box marked "search site" type in 308837 that is the manual number for the gun and it will give you an exploded picture of the gun and all of its parts:thumbup:


----------



## stolen75 (Sep 26, 2010)

*thank you thank you thank*

so, at the risk of making myself sound stupid...well, I gave up on looking for an answer for some time, never knowing that you answered the next day Mr. Fixitt, I was under the assumption an email would be sent to me to inform me someone had responded, as it did not, I never came back. 
While out of work and looking to hawk my precious fishing reels, rods, and even boat to make ends meet, I came across the AA Rac tip guards again, and thought, I GOTTA find some info on these.
This time around (maybe cause I was a tad more broke) I got a little further in finding info, though I still did not know what guns they were compatible with, I entered the tip cylinder part # 242619 and got some new leads, the third one down ? my original post with your answer....today is 11/22/2012. ugh, sorry it took me so long to find your VERY helpful answer, guess I'll edit my account for email updates or put a link on my desktop for future queries


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

sometimes I forget what threads I have posted to also. glad to help


----------

